

Don't use Seagate - allending
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/01/hard-disk-reliability-examined-once-more-hgst-rules-seagate-is-alarming/

======
mtmail
The title of the article is "Hard disk reliability examined once more: HGST
rules, Seagate is alarming"

